# Game Thread: Saturday April 15th @ Bobcats



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (39-40) - Charlotte Bobcats (23-56)*

*Time*: 7:30 PM Eastern
*TV*: WB4
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*

     
*Anthony Johnson | Stephen Jackson | Danny Granger | Jermaine O'Neal | Jeff Foster*

*Key Reserves*

 
*Austin Croshere | Sarunas Jasikevicius | Jamaal Tinsley*

*Injuries*


Back/Feet (Questionable)


Knee (Questionable)


Thumb


Sprained Wrist



*2005-06 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Jermaine O'Neal 20.0 
*Rebounds* - Jermaine O'Neal 9.5 
*Assists *- Jamaal Tinsley 4.9 
*Steals *- Stephen Jackson 1.25 
*Blocks* - Jermaine O'Neal 2.12 
*FG% * - Jeff Foster 55.1
*FT%* - P. Stojakovic 89.7
*3PT%* - P. Stojakovic 39.6










*Probable Starting Lineup*

    
*Raymond Felton | Alan Anderson | Jumaine Jones | Gerald Wallace | Primoz Brezec*

*Key Reserves*

  
*Jake Voskuhl | Melvin Ely | Matt Carroll*

*Injuries*


Knee


Ankle

*2005-06 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Gerald Wallace 15.4
*Rebounds* - Emeka Okafor 10
*Assists *- Brevin Knight 8.8
*Steals *- Gerald Wallace 2.5
*Blocks* - Gerald Wallace 2.09
*FG% * - Gerald Wallace 53.8
*FT%* - Brevin Knight 80.3
*3PT%* - Matt Carroll 37.3



*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 26-14
Road: 13-26
Overall: 39-40 (3rd in Central,5th in Eastern, 14th in NBA)

Charlotte Bobcats
Home: 15-24
Road: 8-32
Overall: 23-56 (5th in Southeast, 14th in East, 27th in NBA)*








</center>








*- 29 points in last game*








*- 27 points in last game*

<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Raymond Felton vs Anthony Johnson


*Games vs Bobcats this year:*

Bobcats 122 Pacers 90
Pacers 93 Bobcats 85
Pacers 98 Bobcats 92

Average Score:

Bobcats- 99.7
Pacers- 93.7

Prediction:

Pacers 91
Bobcats 82</center>

**100,000 G's to whoever guesses right*...*


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

pacers 100
cats 86


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Pacers 111
Cats 88

...I hope guys remember what happened in first game against Bobcats and will take it as a lesson.


----------



## #16is#1 (Mar 7, 2006)

Pacers: 98
Cats: 85


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Pacers-100
Cats-88


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers - 95
Bobcats - 88


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm too lazy to do research, how serious are the injuries to Peja and Tinsley?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> I'm too lazy to do research, how serious are the injuries to Peja and Tinsley?


I don't think Tinsley's hurt again. Apparently Rick Carlisle liked him off the bench, so he planned on starting AJ the day Tinsley was hurt. Now that Tinsley's better, he's just coming off the bench.

As for Peja: It's just a sprained wrist. He'll be useless playing with it, but I don't know how bad it is or how long he'll be out for.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Us 108 Them 92...

Should be another pretty easy W.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I don't think Tinsley's hurt again. Apparently Rick Carlisle liked him off the bench, so he planned on starting AJ the day Tinsley was hurt. Now that Tinsley's better, he's just coming off the bench.



I thought I read on Pacers.com last night that we lost Tinsley again due to him reaggrevating his old injury.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

**100,000 G's to whoever guesses right*...*




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

101-92 Pacers


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Well, this sucks. Down by double figures at the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What a game. Down by double figures, up by double figures, and now only up 5.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Well, this sucks. Down by double figures at the half.


And up 71-66 in the 4th.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

We are lucky that Wallace and Okafor don't play.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Matt Carroll going Reggie on us. 3 straight 3's to tie it? ****.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

on the line, I guess.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Philly lost, we clinch regardless.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Matt Caroll. wow. what is going on.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> on the line, I guess.


Yeah. The Bobcats had 77 when the game went to break, and when it came back, they had 76.

Pacers up 1 with 3 minutes left.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

what a dumb shot by Felton.

nice turnaround by Peja


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We lost the ball, then Granger got it back and took a 3. Carlisle was screaming.

81-78 Pacers with 1:49 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Matt Carroll hits another 3. Who is this guy?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

big shot by Sjax


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> Matt Carroll hits another 3. Who is this guy?


 lol. as soon as I type Sjax comment, Carroll hits that.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jackson misses both FT's, then Granger and Jermaine hustle for it. The Bobcats end up with the ball, but Felton misses.

83-82 Pacers with 17.8 seconds left and AJ at the line.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ makes one of two FT's.

84-82 Pacers with 16 seconds left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Felton misses, Granger rebounds, but loses it to Primoz, who hits to tie the game. Scrub.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I dont' know why Felton keeps taking all those shots.

If Caroll is hot, why don't they try finding him. I'm not talking about just that one posession, just all this quarter.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jackson bricks. Why couldn't we have given the ball to JO? Jackson isn't a reliable clutch shooter.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

jermaine should have gotten that final shot. Matt Caroll on Jermaine? come on.

he had good positioning on matt and it was nothing like that hawks game when he took that long turnaround J.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger to JO for the slam early. Two point lead.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

go Granger! 

Primoz back with one. 88 all.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hey, Jermaine, getting rebounds is easier when you jump for them, instead of letting 6'6" guys get them.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

two shots hit the side of the backboards...
ugly.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> two shots hit the side of the backboards...
> ugly.


Yeah, seriously. I never hit the side of the backboard, unless I don't play basketball for a few months.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jackson fouled. Hits both.

91-89 Pacers with 1:33 left in OT.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ely hooks the ball in, then the Bobcats steal the ball, and Anderson is fouled on the dunk. He hits one.

92-91 'Cats with 59 seconds left.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

that was a nice move by Ely.

Alan Anderson fouled on the fastbreak.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jackson with a bad pass to Granger. Why wasn't that interference on Bernie?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sjax yikes.....


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

92-91 Bobcats with 15.5 seconds left. Go to Jermaine, not Jackson!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

weren't you holding your breath when Caroll threw that up?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine bricks a JUMPER! Then AJ bricks a 3. Why didn't Jermaine go inside? He had time. ****.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tough tough loss.

You know NBA.com had 91-92 Final OT like 5 minutes before the game ended?


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Insider locker room report, apparently some of the bobcats players logged on right before the game and saw the disrespect they got on here before the game so they went out to prove a point.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

iverson101 said:


> Insider locker room report, apparently some of the bobcats players logged on right before the game and saw the disrespect they got on here before the game so they went out to prove a point.


 my money is on Kevin Burleson and Matt Caroll. Who? exactly.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 92-91 Bobcats

Everyone DQ'd

Pacers Fan- 10
Auggie- 15
Banjoriddim- 24
#16is#1- 14
bbasok- 13
Pacersthebest- 9
Pacerholic- 17
cornholio- 10

Winner- Pacersthebest


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Just how they play like that? Damn this is phatetic... Bobcats havent beten playoff team since... February? **** what were they doing there...


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

bobcats.. seriously. sarunas and croshere, two great shooters, combining for 0-8 from the field and 6 TOs is simply not good enough.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Auggie said:


> sarunas and croshere, two great shooters, combining for 0-8 from the field and 6 TOs is simply not good enough.



Sarunas is simply a TO machine, I can't believe some people here actually want him starting next year..uke:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Sarunas is simply a TO machine, I can't believe some people here actually want him starting next year..uke:


Tinsley's even more of a turnover machine. What's better about him, though, is that he also causes them. AJ is the only PG on the Pacers (Sorry, Eddie) who isn't turnover-prone, but he just lacks actual talent (Not Gill).


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

I just watched the highlights of the game,Granger killed us.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

bbasok said:


> I just watched the highlights of the game,Granger killed us.


Not so much. He had a nice game, but that 3 wasn't very smart. He probably thought the shot clock was down. Either way, it wasn't a terrible shot. He was decently wide open, and it almost went in.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

bbasok said:


> Granger killed us.



I would never say he killed us, just made a rookie mistake...The Gift will be aight though, just shake it off..


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Winner- Pacersthebest






> 100000.00 points donated to Pacersthebest successfully!


Congrats, and sorry if it's so late.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

I meant the turnover that Gift made after the Jackson's pass when 45 seconds left.If he didn't do that,Pacers'd win.Only one win can take this team from 8th seed to 5th seed


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

bbasok said:


> I meant the turnover that Gift made after the Jackson's pass when 45 seconds left.If he didn't do that,Pacers'd win.Only one win can take this team from 8th seed to 5th seed


Not his fault. Jackson's pass was terrible.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

unfortunately, this team can't beat anyone on the road. there just isn't any chemistry. whichever spot the pacers get is irellevant. they haven't shown an ability to win more than 3 or so games in a row this year but have proven time and again they can go on longer losing streaks. they can lose to the worst teams at home but are almost certain to lose anyone on the road. the road record this year is flat out terrible and i think they have no chance against any decent team on the road.
but, this season and postaeason will be over before too long. we may take the 1st round opponent to 5 games but no more than that.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Congrats, and sorry if it's so late.


Ah, No problem man, thanks alot :cheers:


----------

